# Highland MT Bike Park: 2010 AZ trip



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

So who's down for atleast one trip to Highland this season?

Pretty certain PowBumps and Trev are game, 2knees says he won't go back as he too afraid he will kill himself next time. But I am pretty sure we can talk him into going.   My riding buddy Jamie  ( aka crazy trials guy)is also down and I think Austin also wants to go. Anyone else?


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> So who's down for atleast one trip to Highland this season?
> 
> Pretty certain PowBumps and Trev are game, 2knees says he won't go back as he too afraid he will kill himself next time. But I am pretty sure we can talk him into going.   My riding buddy Jamie  ( aka crazy trials guy)is also down and I think Austin also wants to go. Anyone else?



i'm in.  when does the season open?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> i'm in.  when does the season open?



I'd guess around May for opening. Powbumps, 2knees and I went last year and had a blast. Really looking forward to getting back. 

We are also going to have to do an AZ Lynn Woods ride. That place is Fg insane! Technical doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'd guess around May for opening. Powbumps, 2knees and I went last year and had a blast. Really looking forward to getting back.
> 
> We are also going to have to do an AZ Lynn Woods ride. That place is Fg insane! Technical doesn't even begin to describe it.



do you guys ever ride vietnam?  im there a lot in the summer and can show you guys around the place.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> So who's down for atleast one trip to Highland this season?
> 
> Pretty certain PowBumps and Trev are game, 2knees says he won't go back as he too afraid he will kill himself next time. But I am pretty sure we can talk him into going.   My riding buddy Jamie  ( aka crazy trials guy)is also down and I think Austin also wants to go. Anyone else?



lol, i'll go back in a heartbeat.  that place was the bomb diggitty....

but its still ski season tim, lets not jump the gun.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> do you guys ever ride vietnam?  im there a lot in the summer and can show you guys around the place.



Did Vietnam for the first time last fall, it was a blast. Though I could have done without falling off of a pretty high skinny and landing on my face. Thank god for full face helmets, I was assured by those present it was really funny. I plan on getting back there a couple times this year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I heard this place is sick!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Though I could have done without falling off of a pretty high skinny and landing on my face. Thank god for full face helmets



Try falling on your butt crack.  The butt armor I picked up does look pretty gnarly though...


----------



## soulseller (Mar 31, 2010)

I just found out about this place on another forum and I've been out of biking for 15 years but this makes me consider getting back in. They don't operate as a ski hill in the winter, do they? I can't help but wonder if it is poachable?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2010)

soulseller said:


> I just found out about this place on another forum and I've been out of biking for 15 years but this makes me consider getting back in. They don't operate as a ski hill in the winter, do they? I can't help but wonder if it is poachable?



lol, when you get launced 60 feet in the air by one of the hundreds of huge kickers laying around, you'll probably find your answer.


----------



## powers (Apr 2, 2010)

*I'm in...*

... I'm in all summer! I have been riding the place since before it was open by helping on work days. This place has brought my riding to a whole new level. Hellion is going to bigger and badder this year. While its not pow turns its not a bad substitute.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2010)

powers said:


> ... I'm in all summer! I have been riding the place since before it was open by helping on work days. This place has brought my riding to a whole new level. Hellion is going to bigger and badder this year. While its not pow turns its not a bad substitute.



When we went last fall we pretty much lapped Hellion all day, awsome trail! I have to admit hearing it may be Bigger has me a little scared


----------



## Trev (Apr 4, 2010)

In for Highland Park!

In for Vietnam!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2010)

Trev said:


> In for Highland Park!
> 
> In for Vietnam!



What about Lynn woods?


----------



## Trev (Apr 4, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> What about Lynn woods?



Whatever.. I am in... just.. fucking count me in.


In for Case @ 4:30 Wheels down tomorrow too btw...

And heading to Case now for a 4:30 Wheels down.. but I see your NOT in for this one..


----------



## powbmps (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a card in the mail from Highland the other day.  Opening on May 7th.  They are opening an indoor training facility this summer.  Looks like it has a foam pit.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Got a card in the mail from Highland the other day.  Opening on May 7th.  They are opening an indoor training facility this summer.  Looks like it has a foam pit.



was just coming in here to post the same thing.  so when's the first trip?  I say we do this soon.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> was just coming in here to post the same thing.  so when's the first trip?  I say we do this soon.



I'm just here to point out the fact that you bailed on Sunday .  




No really though, the sooner the better.  I want time to heal up before ski season.

Where's the "knock on wood" smiley?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> was just coming in here to post the same thing.  so when's the first trip?  I say we do this soon.



When ever, count me in!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2010)

In. It can't be that hard, right?


----------



## 2knees (May 5, 2010)

straight up throwing out sat. june 26th or sun. june 27th.  plenty of time to clear the schedules and plenty of time to make excuses.

who's in?


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> straight up throwing out sat. june 26th or sun. june 27th.  plenty of time to clear the schedules and plenty of time to make excuses.
> 
> who's in?



I don't see why I couldn't do one of those days. I would prefer Sat the 26th so I have Sunday to heal / recover.


----------



## powbmps (May 7, 2010)

Not so sure about 6/26, but I could definitely do 6/27.


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2010)

2knees and I are heading up to Highland on June 26th. Who else?


----------



## Trev (May 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> 2knees and I are heading up to Highland on June 26th. Who else?



It's a kid free weekend for me, so I am tentatively in!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2010)

So it looks like 2knees and I are the only definites for this.

A bunch of you have expressed interest, so who else is going to man up?

Trev
Mondeo
Powbumps
Austin
o3Jeff
Paul
Frank


----------



## Philpug (Jun 8, 2010)

Tempting. It might be a last minute for me but I think I might be able to make it.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm stuck at home the 26th with the kids.  Anyone going on the 27th?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I'm stuck at home the 26th with the kids.  Anyone going on the 27th?



I need you there to make me look better than I actually am.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 8, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I need you there to make me look better than I actually am.



:lol:  That hurts.  If I can find a babysitter I'll go.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> :lol:  That hurts.  If I can find a babysitter I'll go.



Maybe o3jeff or Paul will step up and fill your role


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm out for the 26th.  sorry Tim.  Anyone want to shoot for the last weekend in july?  Shouldnt be too hot!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2010)

We need to pick a new date for this thing.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 16, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> We need to pick a new date for this thing.



I agree.  Throw some new dates out there.  You cant imagine how much i look forward to riding this place again.  should be real interesting.  hopefully trev can make it too.

bring your A game, right?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> I agree.  Throw some new dates out there.  You cant imagine how much i look forward to riding this place again.  should be real interesting.  hopefully trev can make it too.
> 
> bring your A game, right?



Not really sure I have an A game. The way I rode today I think I may have a C or D game.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Not really sure I have an A game. The way I rode today I think I may have a C or D game.




then i have an F- game.

anyway, what dates bro,  I want to get this going.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 19, 2010)

Saturday, July 31st?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> then i have an F- game.
> 
> anyway, what dates bro,  I want to get this going.



Na, except for the heat you would have loved Fridays ride. Very little pedaling, lots of rollers, drops & skinnies. The heat really got to me and I was a mess. OTBd several times, once pretty damn hard. Then I took a branch to my face / left eye that gave me blurred vision for a while. Riding rocky trails is not easy with out depth perception.

Anyway, might be able to make the 31, If I can Randi will be in toe. We both have that week off and planned on hitting highland together. It's what she wanted for a B-day present . With any luck she will want me to take her skiing out West for her Xmas gift.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going tommorow I'm twenty minutes away


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm going tommorow I'm twenty minutes away



You suck!!!!! 
If I didn't have a dead line for a very large project tomorrow I would blow off work and join you.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm going tommorow I'm twenty minutes away





MR. evil said:


> You suck!!!!!
> If I didn't have a dead line for a very large project tomorrow I would blow off work and join you.















I hit it.






This one, not so much.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm going tommorow I'm twenty minutes away





MR. evil said:


> You suck!!!!!
> If I didn't have a dead line for a very large project tomorrow I would blow off work and join you.



Yeah, you do suck.  If I wasn't driving to Rutland to pick up my p.o.s. car I'd be there too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so F'g pissed off right now!!! 

Got in nice an early to get my big project out the door (the one that kept my from joining 2knees today). Check my voice mail, have a message from my electrical engineer telling me that ne Needs almost another week to finish this project up.....WTF! 

So I am pissed on two fronts here:

1. Had he called me before I left for the day yesterday I would be ripping up Highland today


2. He needs ANOTHER F'g WEEK. I had a meeting with this asshat and the client early last week and the asshat told me that at the most he had a couple of days worth of work and could have issued his drawings last friday. He then insinuated to my client that I was the one holding things up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I am so F'g pissed off right now!!!
> 
> Got in nice an early to get my big project out the door (the one that kept my from joining 2knees today). Check my voice mail, have a message from my electrical engineer telling me that ne Needs almost another week to finish this project up.....WTF!
> 
> ...



You better send him an email back and let him know who's steering this boat and let him know he isn't the only EE around!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm going tommorow I'm twenty minutes away



How's the toe?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> How's the toe?



If he leaves Highland with nothing more than a broken pinky toe he is way ahead of the game


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You better send him an email back and let him know who's steering this boat and let him know he isn't the only EE around!



Actually when he calls in a month asking why I haven't paid his invoice yet I am going to tell him I need another week.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like he is getting rained on anyways.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like he is getting rained on anyways.



I was riding there yesterday, didnt really rain til late in the day.  What an awesome place, they've got everything (except the vertical).


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> I was riding there yesterday, didnt really rain til late in the day.  What an awesome place, they've got everything (except the vertical).



Did you rent or do you now have your own DH rig?


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 24, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Did you rent or do you now have your own DH rig?



had a stinky with me...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 25, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Yeah, you do suck.  If I wasn't driving to Rutland to pick up my p.o.s. car I'd be there too.




you didnt miss anything.  I couldnt put a shoe on, which i failed to think about when i posted this. 

walked around an amusement park thursday all day with flip flops.  didnt think riding a bike would be a problem but no way was i doing highland in flip flops.....


----------

